# Question about beef heart



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I finally found a place to order in bulk! They are 1.5 hours away. That isn't a bad drive for me. They have turkey necks for 59 cents a pound. I am going to call and get a price on turkey drumsticks. They sell fresh, individually wrapped beef heart for $1.29 a pound. I don't know the price of the frozen, unwrapped heart, but I assume it is less. I am glad to have a cheap source of beef. I have never fed heart. Do most dogs like it? Does it have a weird texture like liver? If I buy the frozen I have to get 60 pounds. I'd hate to buy that much if they won't eat it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

All of my dogs and cats have LOVED it....but remember it is rich...you you will want to also intro it SLOWLY, and thus you wont go thru it as fast. But everyone here has LOVED it, and it makes some awesome treats as well!:thumb:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's a lot more tough and substantial than most whole meats. Not soft at all like liver. 

I have yet to meet a dog that doesn't like beef heart. There's always the chance that yours wouldn't like it, but I highly doubt it!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> *It's a lot more tough and substantial than most whole meats. Not soft at all like liver. *
> 
> I have yet to meet a dog that doesn't like beef heart. There's always the chance that yours wouldn't like it, but I highly doubt it!


OH, ya, forgot that part!:tongue:

It feels like real meat....but smooth, but not funky like liver....just smooth!!:thumb:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky is extremely picky....won't touch organ meat unless I doctor it up.

She LOVES beef heart. By far her most favorite. I bet you'll be fine. :becky:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My dog loves it although his poos are always a bit soft the next day. A whole beef heart is pretty big, must weigh at least a couple of kilos (4lbs +) maybe?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

My dog loves beef heart. Right now I buy from "Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow" (from PA) where it is more expensive than your price, but still reasonable. It comes frozen, in thick chunks. Sometimes there are big pieces of fat attached; I might trim some of it if it's too much. 

He loves it and I feed it quite a bit with no issues.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

After like, 2 years of raw, I finally found beef heart and beef tongue a couple of months ago. To be honest, I wondered too if she'd have a problem with it texture/taste wise, but nope, she tucked right in, loves them both! No issues with the richness either. Thats my little Mol!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I kinda like the texture of the beef heart, or any heart for that matter. The fat is on the outside, so you can choose whether or not to feed that part (I do) and the texture of the meat is VERY dense, and lean, when you get into the inside of the heart it can be slimy, and weird because of all the little chords, and stuff inside... Kinda neat all in all. Tobi loves his heart, so did Zeus. I doubt you'll have a problem with the pups not liking it, it's great rich red meat!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yogi LOVES heart and eats it quite regularly. The texture to me is rather smooth and thick. I buy heart whole at our local Food Lion. The three I have in the freezer range from $1 to $1.69 a lb.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine all love it as well and tongue but I make the hub cut it up cause I'm a big puss and it grosses me out. It took me awhile to be able to do the heart. I know I know.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> I finally found a place to order in bulk! They are 1.5 hours away. That isn't a bad drive for me. They have turkey necks for 59 cents a pound. I am going to call and get a price on turkey drumsticks. They sell fresh, individually wrapped beef heart for $1.29 a pound. I don't know the price of the frozen, unwrapped heart, but I assume it is less. I am glad to have a cheap source of beef. I have never fed heart. Do most dogs like it? Does it have a weird texture like liver? If I buy the frozen I have to get 60 pounds. I'd hate to buy that much if they won't eat it.


That's really not that bad a price for fresh heart without bulk pricing. I pay $1.09 per pound for a 60 lb case. The turkey necks are a steal at 59 cents per pound. I pay 69 cents per pound for a 30 lb case. My Doxie LOVES beef heart. It does not have a weird texture at all.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it's been so long since i've fed beef heart.....i don't remember the cost...

i do remember my dogs loving it. 

right now, we're working through lamb and venison heart......and the lamb came from a whole lamb i bought. they threw in the offal and i ended up with three hearts and other goodies...

the venison heart..well, i think i have enough to last me for two years.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd like to know the name of this place! It's probably pretty far but if the price is right


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Barney actually starts groaning in anticipation when he sees me put it on the cutting board. My three other dogs loved it too.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Forgot to say that I have 12 in the freezer but haven't started feeding it yet.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Tanks for the info everyone. Sounds like I'll be trying some out.



Sprocket said:


> I'd like to know the name of this place! It's probably pretty far but if the price is right


It is Calvada Foods in Sacramento. Beef, Pork, Seafood, Turkey, Lamb, Chicken and more at Cash & Carry Prices :: Sacramento, Reno - Calvada Foods
They don't have a store front. You call in the order and can pick up Monday through Friday. They don't list prices on their site. I can forward you a spreadsheet a friend sent me if you want a basic idea of quanaties and prices.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> Tanks for the info everyone. Sounds like I'll be trying some out.
> 
> 
> It is Calvada Foods in Sacramento. Beef, Pork, Seafood, Turkey, Lamb, Chicken and more at Cash & Carry Prices :: Sacramento, Reno - Calvada Foods
> They don't have a store front. You call in the order and can pick up Monday through Friday. They don't list prices on their site. I can forward you a spreadsheet a friend sent me if you want a basic idea of quanaties and prices.



YES PLEASE! Its not far from me at all! :biggrin:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

PM me your email!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine love beef heart! I just scored three for free...they were still warm when I went to pick them up!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> it's been so long since i've fed beef heart.....i don't remember the cost...
> 
> i do remember my dogs loving it.
> 
> ...


We got a 5 gallon bucket full of hearts too!!! :lol: I think T'man will be in heaven when i bust those out!


----------

